# vitamins



## The_girl (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi all,

I am taking some multi-vitamins for time leading to pregnancy.  My DP is also having some which we are hoping will help with his sperm.
I am reading Zita West book where she mentions how important Omega 3 is and have noticed that my vitamins or my partner's do not have Omega 3.  Would you recommend that we get some Omega 3 supplement too?  What about Omega 6 and Omega 9?

Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

There is lots recommended by many different people - it is up to you what you want to do based on what you have read.
There is no harm in taking an omega oil supplement.

Pregnacare plus contains a capsule of oil with a good amount of DHA. Mumomega is another one that is similar.

I have taken them through treatment myself.


----------

